# Russians Release Somali Pirates, but......



## ccheese (May 24, 2010)

Pirates Released by Russia May Have Died
May 11, 2010
Associated Press 

MOSCOW - A Russian official claimed Tuesday that 10 pirates seized by Russian special forces aboard an oil tanker last week were quickly freed but then died on their way back to the Somali coast. 

The unidentified high-ranking Defense Ministry official did not elaborate on how the pirates died, deepening a mystery that has prompted speculation the pirates were executed by commandos who had freed a Russian oil tanker seized in waters 500 miles east of Somalia's coast. 

The official told Russian news agencies the pirates' boat disappeared from Russian radar about an hour after their release. 

"They could not reach the coast and, apparently, have all died," the official said. 

The Defense Ministry could not be reached despite repeated phone calls Tuesday to the press office and the cell phones of spokesmen. 

Russian officials have said one of the 11 pirates was killed during a gunbattle when the Russian special forces stormed the tanker on Thursday. The others, some said to have been wounded, were brought aboard a Russian destroyer. 

Officials initially said they would be taken to Russia for trial, but the Defense Ministry said Friday they'd been released because of "imperfections" in international law. The statement was met with skepticism, especially in light of a comment made by the Russian president. 

"We'll have to do what our forefathers did when they met the pirates" until the international community comes up with a legal way of prosecuting them, Dmitry Medvedev said on the day the ship was stormed. 

The international community has had difficulty formulating an accepted policy for trying suspected pirates. 

Somalia's ambassador to Russia, Mohammed Handule, told journalists that his government could not identify or locate the pirates. They were believed to be Somalis, but their nationality has never been confirmed. 

He said they "will face trial if we find them alive." 

The multimillion dollar business of pirate attacks has continued to climb despite the presence of about 35 international warships patrolling the waters off Somalia. The impoverished nation is caught up in an Islamic insurgency and has not had a functioning government since 1991. 

The spokesman for the European Union's anti-piracy force said Somali pirates have released a cargo vessel they had held for more than a month. 

Cmdr. John Harbour said the pirates left the vessel early Tuesday, three days after they had received a ransom. The refrigerated cargo vessel is sailing north, he said. 

Harbour said the crew of 23 Sri Lankans, one Filipino and one Syrian is safe and well. 

Somali pirates hijacked the Talca on March 23 about 120 miles (190 kilometers) off the coast of Oman. 



Sounds like a way to save the cost of a trial, to me !!!

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 24, 2010)

Ditto Mr. C.


----------



## bradr (May 24, 2010)

Yes, I'm wondering what the problem is here....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 24, 2010)

Heh. They were "released".....polite way of saying "long drop with a sudden stop"? Tossed overboard...along with excess chum that was cluttering up the cargo hold? Given a gallon of gas and a malfunctioning compass and turned loose? Honestly, I gotta side with Russia on this one. In the absence of any current laws regarding piracy, I think the laws of the old sail-powered days should still hold.


----------



## Wildcat (May 25, 2010)

Bout time I say..


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2010)

So they ended up in Davy Jones' lockers, eh? Oh well...


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BIVz4tZRbRE_


----------



## T Bolt (May 25, 2010)

Sounds like the Russians have come up with a new variation in the on the old “Shot while escaping” line.


----------



## timshatz (May 25, 2010)

The operation was a success, the patient (pirates) died.


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2010)

What a shame...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 25, 2010)

I gotta give the Russians credit on this one. Good for them. Sent a message to the sorry a$$ pirates. You mess with a ship flying the hammer and sickle, you could very well end up dead.


----------



## Messy1 (May 25, 2010)

I bet they came down with a sudden and deadly disease, lead poisoning maybe.


----------



## timshatz (May 25, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> I gotta give the Russians credit on this one. Good for them. Sent a message to the sorry a$$ pirates. You mess with a ship flying the hammer and sickle, you could very well end up dead.



I don't think they do the hammer and sickle anymore. Think it is a three color flag.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 25, 2010)

timshatz said:


> I don't think they do the hammer and sickle anymore. Think it is a three color flag.



True...but "hammer and sickle" evokes a lot more....interesting, shall we say?....connotations regarding hospitality and foreign diplomatic relations.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (May 25, 2010)

Oh my Russian professor will be happy to hear about this. I know I am!


----------



## N4521U (May 25, 2010)

I think it would be a verrrry good idea to let the Russians Only patrol the area? Yes? Do they still grow potatoes in Siberia? Or is it cutting trees, Eating potatoes? Either way!


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 26, 2010)

Perhaps we could use the U.S. Navy's catch and release like they have for the Taliban.


----------



## T Bolt (May 26, 2010)




----------



## B-17engineer (May 26, 2010)

NFN


----------



## N4521U (May 26, 2010)

Now THAT is the Ultimate solution!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Messy1 (May 27, 2010)

I would suggest using a chair instead of a car. Why waste a good (or even crappy) car on some lowlife kidnappers?


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (May 27, 2010)

Messy1 said:


> I would suggest using a chair instead of a car. Why waste a good (or even crappy) car on some lowlife kidnappers?



Perhaps so we can build up aritifical reefs? Of course we need lots of them to build up a good reef for all the nice fishies.


----------

